# My dog is not aggressive



## mohammed (Nov 28, 2013)

Can u people help me my dog was kept to guard but it became friendly it's age is 5 years pls advise 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App

People my dog is not aggressive bits very friendly but I want it as aggressive pls advise it 5 years old 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Why do you want your Dog to be aggressive? Can't just snap your fingers at 5 years of age!


----------



## PhoenixGuardian (Jul 10, 2013)

fredh said:


> Why do you want your Dog to be aggressive?


What kind of aggressive are you talking about? Clarify what you want. I am guessing you don't want a dog that flies off the handle at everything, wanting to constantly attack.
If you have made it to five years of age with this dog, and never had any episodes of aggression, COOL! Not all owners can say the same thing. Are you looking to get into Shutzhund? What are you looking for?
I think that when you say you 'want an aggressive dog' it kind of made me pull up in confusion.


----------



## redandgold (Jul 2, 2013)

What the heck?? Do you want to get your poor dog put down?????


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Build up some drive. Try tug training. Fetch training. Bark training. Etc.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

I assume you wanted the dog for property guarding purposes. It should bark lunge etc when someone comes to the property line? Where are you located mo?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

We all want confident secure dogs and can teach them to appear scary or teach them to be protection dogs. But it takes tons of time and practice to keep up with that training for the life of the dog. 

So most of us like the look of the 'scary' GSD that keeps people unsure, but the reality of a dog when can take out and about and not worry about biting family/relatives and friends.


----------



## DaniFani (Jan 24, 2013)

You obviously need to just sit down and have a chat with your dog. Dog's are actually great listeners....let him know how you feel...his short comings, his strengths...and come up with a plan together. Good luck!! ;-)

Oh, and I'd start with training to hunt trolls...hunting trolls is def the best way to build aggression.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> We all want confident secure dogs and can teach them to appear scary or teach them to be protection dogs. But it takes tons of time and practice to keep up with that training for the life of the dog.
> 
> So most of us like the look of the 'scary' GSD that keeps people unsure, but the reality of a dog when can take out and about and not worry about biting family/relatives and friends.


This, AND it is a huge responsibility to own and manage a dog trained to bite. You will be held accountable if the dog ever harms someone, sometimes you will even get in trouble if your dog harms someone on your property without your permission.. the law isn't really keen on dogs that attack no matter where you live. Some places will even require you euthanize a dog with a bite history.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

I don't get angry very easily but your post made me mad, especially with a username like that. Why do you want an aggressive dog? Are you in the USA?

You should never want an aggressive dog (especially one who is aggressive toward humans). Training your dog to appear aggressive on command or in a certain situation requires a lot of time and patience especially since you need to be able to control the dog at the same time.

Please don't use irresponsible techniques to try to coax your dog to become aggressive. There are protection sports you can go into with your dog to train him properly...

I've a feeling I know your kind. I hate to make assumptions but it's not cool to own a dog so aggressive it needs to be contained...

More in a PM...


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

DaniFani said:


> Oh, and I'd start with training to hunt trolls...hunting trolls is def the best way to build aggression.


You're right. I didn't consider this...

Can someone please ban...?


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Zeeva said:


> You're right. I didn't consider this...
> 
> Can someone please ban...?


This bothers me. 

There is nothing he wrote that deserves a ban. Newbies often want a dog or get the breed specifically for the aggressiveness of the breed. 

The OP should have his dog evaluated by someone who trains specifically for protection if that is what he is looking for. Most of us are just as happy to have a nice family pet. Only train the dog if he has the right character though.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

selzer said:


> This bothers me.
> 
> There is nothing he wrote that deserves a ban. Newbies often want a dog or get the breed specifically for the aggressiveness of the breed.
> 
> The OP should have his dog evaluated by someone who trains specifically for protection if that is what he is looking for. Most of us are just as happy to have a nice family pet. Only train the dog if he has the right character though.


Here is another thread by the OP that adds a little more info, probably not a "troll" 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...373082-my-dog-not-aggressive.html#post4580202


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

Zeeva said:


> I don't get angry very easily but your post made me mad, especially with a username like that. Why do you want an aggressive dog? Are you in the USA?
> 
> You should never want an aggressive dog (especially one who is aggressive toward humans). Training your dog to appear aggressive on command or in a certain situation requires a lot of time and patience especially since you need to be able to control the dog at the same time.
> 
> ...


Dude, take a chill pill already


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol I dont think this is the right forum for him..there are better places where you can find assistance for those interested in the more purpose oriented aspects of dog ownership. If he is serious that is..


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm going out on a limb and guessing the OP is not from the US. Keep that in mind with the "HOW DARE YOU YOU EVIL TROLL!" answers- not only are the laws different, so is the dog culture. 

OP, I would advise consulting a trainer- you can create a monster really easily, and even if the laws in your part of the world don't consider liability, it's really not something you want to deal with. A friendly dog is a GOOD thing- you want a dog who can discern a real threat. Teaching a dog to "act" scary is enough of a deterrent, usually.


----------



## Tide vom Nobles (Nov 27, 2013)

mohammed said:


> People my dog is not aggressive bits very friendly but I want it as aggressive pls advise it 5 years old
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So you want your dog to bite for harm or just for protection? What are they protecting? Why would you want this and I agree with everyone that is saying you're setting your dog up to be put down unless you have a lot of time to work with your dog everyday and very intensely so that you have full control of your dog.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Zeeva said:


> You're right. I didn't consider this...
> 
> Can someone please ban...?


Lol someone needs to calm down. Just because someone doesn't want a cuddly Shepherd doesn't mean he's a troll. Sentry dogs are a real business. Especially if you live in a part of the world where law enforcement can be corrupt or where crime is hard to contain. Maybe you should get banned for being so closed minded?


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

Leave Zeeva alone!! AND If you want an aggressive dog; you need to TRAIN them not assume a breed of dog is aggressive. And to wait until they are 5 years old? Hm. My two german shepherds are non-aggresive; that's how I socialized and trained them to be. You can't lay around for 5 years then decide. Darn, my GSD is too friendly. I want to make him more aggressive. Are you kidding me? I don't care what country you are from or live in. There are stupid GSD owners and there are smart GSD owners. Be the latter not the former.


----------



## Baillif (Jun 26, 2013)

via Imgflip Meme Maker


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

mohammed said:


> People my dog is not aggressive bits very friendly but I want it as aggressive pls advise it 5 years old


Why do you want your dog to be aggressive? Are you looking for personal protection, property protection, or what?

Just because your dog is friendly to non-threatening people, does not mean he won't defend you, your home and your family from bad people who wish to do you harm. You might be surprised.

There are ways you can "make" your dog act aggressive, but this type of training can be dangerous if done the wrong way. If harsh or abusive methods are used, it could make the dog aggressive toward EVERYONE, including innocent people, women and children. You don't want him to scare, attack or hurt your friends and family. You want him to be friendly to friendly people and to protect you against bad people, right? 

Where are you located?


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Baillif said:


> via Imgflip Meme Maker


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Nikitta said:


> Leave Zeeva alone!! AND If you want an aggressive dog; you need to TRAIN them not assume a breed of dog is aggressive. And to wait until they are 5 years old? Hm. My two german shepherds are non-aggresive; that's how I socialized and trained them to be. You can't lay around for 5 years then decide. Darn, my GSD is too friendly. I want to make him more aggressive. Are you kidding me? I don't care what country you are from or live in. There are stupid GSD owners and there are smart GSD owners. Be the latter not the former.


dont assume the op has owned the dog for 5 years. also it DOES matter what country you live in. here you could hit a dog and go to jail. in another country you could beat a dog to death and no one would look twice. in another they eat dogs as a delicacy. dont be so closed minded. here if you hit a women you'd go to jail. in another country you could beat your wife and no one would even care. again dont be so closed minded


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Like I said this is not the place for intelligent discussion on property guardians..in some parts of the world the dog is expected to work for his meal. If he cant he is useless. Nor do they put in the time we do in training the dog either has it or it doesnt. There are many GSDs that would naturally do what the OP likely wants without any training. Different places, different expectations.


----------



## Sri (Apr 25, 2013)

It is actually a good thing that he is friendly with everyone. But if he feels anyone in his pack is being threatened, he won't sit quietly I am sure. Besides, having a GSD near you is enough to make most people stay away. 

Our puppy is so far friendly with everyone and I want to keep him that way.
However when he thought someone was attacking me(happened when someone we know held my shoulders from behind and pushed me a bit. ) he jumped on the person and mouthed them and kept going after them, pushing them away from me till I told him it is okay. He is otherwise very friendly with this person as well.


----------



## rbyun (Nov 9, 2012)

Was he always friendly? Being 5 yes old, how was he before? Gsd have a natural guard/protective instincts, that is what they are known for. My 18 month old gsd certainly displayed this and sure that yours will show when needed. They are very powerful dogs so it is good that he is friendly.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a duplicate thread...


----------



## rbyun (Nov 9, 2012)

I think we spend more time trying to make our gsd not aggressive and more socialised as they are a powerful breed. I'm still working on mine, he's getting there, but it takes a lot of effort. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Curtis (Jun 9, 2013)

I've over socialized mine. He will lick anyone to death. Lesson learned. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## scarmack (Aug 14, 2013)

Has this guy even replied back in this thread???? Haha


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vagus (Oct 7, 2012)

Zeeva said:


> I don't get angry very easily but your post made me mad, *especially with a username like that.*


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

Zeeva said:


> I don't get angry very easily but your post made me mad, especially with a username like that.


Yikes...can you explain why that username is so offensive?


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

How sad, Mohummand hopefully you will surrender your dog and someone worthy will rescue him/her and have a nice life - which he/she would not get with you.


----------



## mumermahdi (Aug 1, 2013)

Harry and Lola said:


> How sad, Mohummand hopefully you will surrender your dog and someone worthy will rescue him/her and have a nice life - which he/she would not get with you.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

For all we know the OP is from another coutry, and English is not their first language - they may only want to know how to teach their dog an alert bark.

Ridiculous how everyone jumped down his throat with all sorts of accusations and assumptions. 

Let's see more posts overall with less judgement, and more helpful questions and comments.


----------



## Harry and Lola (Oct 26, 2013)

mumermahdi said:


>


Not all GSDs are suitable for watch/protection work, some GSDs fight drive (among other characteristics) are not strong enough. In my opinion, it is sad to see a GSD not predisposed to this be put in this position. It would be better for Mohummand (and his GSD) to give the dog to someone who wants a friendly GSD and for him to find a GSD suited for the type of work he wants.

I look at my GSD bitch, she would not cope if put in this position and would not be suitable, my male however would be. So, match the right dog to the right owner.


----------



## mohammed (Nov 28, 2013)

First of all I live in united kingdoms and there are a lot of thieves entering my property it's clever it does not harm my friends infancy in harms nobody pls don't fight advice 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

at five years old his dog is who he is just leave him, his looks are scary enough, your dog wont change thats just who your dog is, you have a friendly dog, IF you do not like him this way I guess you can rehome him. You need to do a lot of research to find a dog that you want. Most are friendly.


mohammed try reading www.leerburg.com But remember your dog will always be a nice friendly dog. I have tried to train level barking on command with a friendly male gsd in the past it is VERY HARD and not worth it. JMHO. So i gave up and waited till i had the dog that had the proper drives who lived for this type of work.


ALSO when i say friendly i dont mean social dogs there are people here i am sure have social dogs but have strong aggression underneath it all and can turn nasty they can be friendly to strangers but they can turn on in a second and nail someone hard. I am talking dogs that just dont have people aggression or much defense drive.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

mohammed said:


> First of all I live in united kingdoms and there are a lot of thieves entering my property it's clever it does not harm my friends infancy in harms nobody pls don't fight advice


 So you live in England/Ireland/Scotland? May help to put that up in your User CP (click on narrow black stripe above) so we give appropriate advice.

Once again, the REALITY of an untrained aggressive dog gets most owners in trouble when the wrong people get bit. Plus the dog has an extremely boring/limited life because it can't ever be trusted. So you can't take it with you, can't go out on walks, can't meet people or be with other dogs. Dog will be forced to spend it's entire life limited in the house/yard rather than be apart of family. PLUS if it ends up in the yard doesn't even help protect home and family because they bark all the time at EVERYTHING (so useless as an alarm). And all the murderers and burglars LOVE LOVE LOVE that the horrible loud dog is safe in the yard so they can break in the front and have free reign of the house.

So unless we have tons of time for the entire dog's life to constantly train for a true protection dog (that only reacts as trained and when APPROPRIATE) the very best thing is a socialize, calm and thinking GSD that we can trust and take everywhere.

They look scary, they sound scary, they can be at our side all the time (where I need them), and they may even react somewhat appropriately if we are being attacked because they will be able to see something is SERIOUSLY different/wrong. But they can only tell normal from WRONG if they spend their lives being exposed to normal out and about in the real world.

Dog classes are fantastic! Because they put us in a leadership role while out in public. Actually a calm dog that WE look like we are in control of is much more intimidating then one that is dragging us down the street, or we are yelling at cause they are barking at everything/one.

Good luck.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

None of us here can tell you if your dog can safely be trained to 'be aggressive'. Dogs, if they aren't wired for serious protection can be turned into neurotic disasters - which is exactly what you don't want. At 5 years old, normally what you see in your dog is what you get. 

Locate a trainer in protection and have your dog evaluated to see if he/she has what it takes. If he/she does, the trainer can advise you on the steps to take for training.

Meanwhile, enjoy the fact you do have a dog that appears to be stable and able to mingle with your guests.

For what it is worth, usually just the appearance of a GSD is enough of a deterrent.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Could be MRL, could also be United Arab Kingdoms. I think he usually posts in the middle of the night here, so certainly somewhere over there. 

Mohammad, some dogs are just great family pets, and do not have a lot of aggression. To make such a dog bite/protect will likely create a dog that is unpredictable and possibly dangerous. It would be much better to keep such a one as a pet and as a friend to the children -- it may still protect the kids/family in a pinch.  But you should probably bring in another dog with a more serious attitude to prevent theft.


----------

